# USB Splitter gesucht



## BleckHall (28. Dezember 2015)

Hey Leute ich suche einen Splitter der mir vom Internen USB 1112 oder 1314 von einer Anschlussmöglichkeit auf 2 splittet.

Meine Frage:
Gibt es sowas?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit sowas ?
Wo bekomme ich es her?

Im Netz finde ich selbst leider nichts entweder such ich falsch oder es gibt so ein Kabel wie ich es brauche nicht.

Gruß
BleckHall


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*

InLine 33440C 2x 4-polig Pfostenstecker auf: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
So was?


----------



## Chinaquads (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*

Sowas? 

SLOT Blende 2 Port USB 2.0 Motherboard Hauptplatine Extern Kabel PC Slotblech | eBay


----------



## Quat (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*

USB kann man nicht einfach splitten.
Suchst du etwa so was?
Das Ding wird auf's Board gesteckt. Für komplett intern gibt es auch Lösungen, z.B von Delock.
Willst du tatsächlich *einen* USB-Anschluß in mehrere aufteilen brauchst du einen HUB.
Sowas gibt's intern wie extern, USB2 und 3.0.


----------



## Baker79 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*

Also für USB 2.0 hätte ich https://www.caseking.de/nzxt-iu01-interner-usb-hub-zuab-016.html als Vorschlag. Funktioniert hervorrangend. Ich hoff ja mal, das NZXT sowas auch mal für 3.x vorstellt.


----------



## BleckHall (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*

nein das sind alles blenden wo ich ein stick reinstecken kann.

Ich suche so ein Kabel: http://www.moddiy.com/product_images/k/078/10P-2x10P-S__39051_zoom.jpg

Nur halt in Deutschland zu kaufen.


----------



## Baker79 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*

Dann nimm das Teil von NZXT, da hast du sogar 3 Pin-Header drauf und nicht nur 2. Und zusätzlich noch 2 Buchsen. ( Ich hab in einer Buchse nen 8GB-Stick, mit nem Win 10 installer drauf. Und an den 3 Pin-Headern hängen meine 6x Front-USB vom zusätzlichen Frontpanel. Somit komm ich aktuell auf 8x USB 2.0 und 2x USB 3.0 vorne. )


----------



## Quat (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*



BleckHall schrieb:


> nein das sind alles blenden wo ich ein stick reinstecken kann.
> Ich suche so ein Kabel: http://www.moddiy.com/product_images/k/078/10P-2x10P-S__39051_zoom.jpg
> Nur halt in Deutschland zu kaufen.


Bei diesem Kabel kannst du nur "entweder oder" nutzen.
Baker79 nennt die bessere Lösung.


----------



## BleckHall (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*

Nun jut ich seh gerade eigentlich ist die Lösung von NZXT wenn sie funktioniert so wie ich es brauche nicht schlecht da ich ja einen 10-pin auf 3 10-pin und 2 usb 2.0 splitte ich werds mal probieren und dann geb ich hier rückmeldung.

EDIT: Das Kabel hab ich jetzt auch endlich gefunden 10-Pin USB/AC97/HD-Audio Internal Header Y Splitter Cable (5cm) - modDIY.com
aber da bin ich wesentlich besser von Preis / Leistung mit der NZXT Platine bedient.

Danke für euere Hilfe.

Gruss
BleckHall


----------



## Quat (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*

Genau das Kabel hast du doch Gestern schon gepostet?! Gibt's übrigens auch länger.
Bedenke nochmal: Wenn es bei dir nicht nur um die 5V vom USB geht oder gar was ganz anderes, wirst du die drei Anschlüße zwar stecken aber nicht gleichzeitig nutzen können. USB heißt universal *serial bus*, da kann man nicht einfach mal 'n paar Kabel dazwischen knippern.


----------



## BleckHall (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*



Quat schrieb:


> Genau das Kabel hast du doch Gestern schon gepostet?! Gibt's übrigens auch länger.
> Bedenke nochmal: Wenn es bei dir nicht nur um die 5V vom USB geht oder gar was ganz anderes, wirst du die drei Anschlüße zwar stecken aber nicht gleichzeitig nutzen können. USB heißt universal *serial bus*, da kann man nicht einfach mal 'n paar Kabel dazwischen knippern.



Es geht mir ja darum das ich 3 10-pin anschlüsse brauche aber nur 2 zur verfügung habe


----------



## Quat (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*

Das ist schon klar! Nur willst du die drei auch gleichzeitig nutzen, dann geht das nur mit einem USB Hub, das wird mit dem Kabel nix.
Das ist auch der Grund, warum es diese Kabel nicht wie Sand am Meer gibt. Der Nutzen ist, sagen wir mal, äußerst begrenzt. Du kannst nämlich nur einen der beiden Enden jeweils nutzen, nicht beide gleichzeitig.
Das ist doch kein einfacher Stromkreis, wo man mal schnell 'n Verteiler zwischen stecken kann.


----------



## Baker79 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*

Die Platine von NZXT ist echt super. Braucht nen USB-Header vom Board und nen Floppy-Stromanschluss vom Netzteil. Ich nutz damit u.A. 2 externe 2,5" Festplatten ohne Netzteil gleichzeitig, um Daten von einer zur Anderen zu schieben.
Ich wünsch mir das Teil jetzt nur noch für USB 3.x


----------



## BleckHall (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*



Quat schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar! Nur willst du die drei auch gleichzeitig nutzen, dann geht das nur mit einem USB Hub, das wird mit dem Kabel nix.
> Das ist auch der Grund, warum es diese Kabel nicht wie Sand am Meer gibt. Der Nutzen ist, sagen wir mal, äußerst begrenzt. Du kannst nämlich nur einen der beiden Enden jeweils nutzen, nicht beide gleichzeitig.
> Das ist doch kein einfacher Stromkreis, wo man mal schnell 'n Verteiler zwischen stecken kann.



Aber es muss doch iwie eine möglichkeit geben naja ich werde es mal ausprobieren mehr als nicht funktionieren kann das ganze ja nicht.


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*

Du kannst dir auch die Anschlüsse vom Rückseiten I/O-Panel wieder zurück ins Gehäuse führen wenn du einen zu wenig hast.
Inline® USB 2.0 Adapterkabel Stecker A auf: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## BleckHall (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*



Abductee schrieb:


> Du kannst dir auch die Anschlüsse vom Rückseiten I/O-Panel wieder zurück ins Gehäuse führen wenn du einen zu wenig hast.
> Inline® USB 2.0 Adapterkabel Stecker A auf: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r



Sowas in der art wäre nicht schlecht aber 4 pin wird da denk ich nicht reichen oder seh ich das falsch


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*

Doch, der fünfte Pin ist nur für die Codierung da das du den Stecker nicht falsch reinsteckst.


----------



## Quat (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*



BleckHall schrieb:


> Aber es muss doch iwie eine möglichkeit geben naja ich werde es mal ausprobieren mehr als nicht funktionieren kann das ganze ja nicht.


Na ist es doch auch! Baker's Idee ist doch goldrichtig! Sorry wenn ich dich verwirt aben sollte.


----------



## BleckHall (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*

Diverse Inline Adapterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Was meint ihr das würde doch auch funktionieren weil da hab ich einen ungenutzten =D


----------



## BleckHall (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*

Aber mal ne blöde frage wenn man nur einen Steckplatz nutzen kann wieso wird hier dann auf 3 gesplittet und dann nochmal auf 2 normale USB ?
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81RudVEo++L._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*

jop, das funktioniert.


----------



## Baker79 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*

Weil ein USB-Hostcontroller max 127 Geräte addressieren kann. Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb, hab ich zeitweise 3 Geräte (1 Stick + 2x 2,5" Platten mit Y-Kabel, sprich 5 Ports belegt)  gleichzeitig über EINEN USB-Pinheader vom Mainboard laufen.


----------



## BleckHall (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*



Baker79 schrieb:


> Weil ein USB-Hostcontroller max 127 Geräte addressieren kann. Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb, hab ich zeitweise 3 Geräte (1 Stick + 2x 2,5" Platten mit Y-Kabel, sprich 5 Ports belegt)  gleichzeitig über EINEN USB-Pinheader vom Mainboard laufen.



Also sprich ich kann jetzt hingehen und da 3 10 pin anschlüsse draufklemmen und 2 usb sticks rein hauen und es funktioniert definitiv alles ?


----------



## Quat (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*

Erste Frage; Ja geht auch.
Zweite; Weil das ein Hub ist!


----------



## BleckHall (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*



Quat schrieb:


> Erste Frage; Ja geht auch.
> Zweite; Weil das ein Hub ist!



Genau so eine Lösung such ich doch schon die ganze Zeit *-*


----------



## Quat (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: USB SPLITTER GESUCHT!*



BleckHall schrieb:


> Genau so eine Lösung such ich doch schon die ganze Zeit *-*


Ich hab eben erst gesehen, ihr ward schon weiter.
Mein Ja bezog sich auf den USB3 Adapter! Wenn du einen über hast, mach das!
"Weil das ein Hub ist!" bezog sich auf dein Bild von der Platine.

@Baker, was hast du?


Baker79 schrieb:


> Weil ein USB-Hostcontroller max 127 Geräte addressieren kann. Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb, hab ich zeitweise 3 Geräte (1 Stick + 2x 2,5" Platten mit Y-Kabel, sprich 5 Ports belegt) gleichzeitig über EINEN USB-Pinheader vom Mainboard laufen.


Willst du uns hier erklären, bei dir laufen zwei oder mehr USB-Geräte an einem USB Port, nur durch irgendwelche Kabel verbunden, kein Hub dazwischen?
Und du nutzt dabei tatsächlich den USB Port, nicht nur die 5V?
Ein USB Controller kann bis 127 Geräte adressieren aber nur seriell nicht parallel!
Oder versteh ich dich nur nich, weil deine Gleichung nicht aufgeht?
1Stick plus 2 Platten sind Drei nicht Fünf?
Ach jetzt verstehe ich! Du nutzt jeweils bei beiden Platten einen USB Port als zusätzliche Stromversorgung?
Aber, nur weil das ein USB Port ist, ist das noch lange keine USB Verbindung!
Die Y-Kabel sind an einem Anschluß nicht voll belegt, nur 5V und Masse werden geführt.


----------



## BleckHall (31. Dezember 2015)

Also ich werds jetzt einfach mal ausprobieren ob das geht was ich vor habe und werde dann hier rückmeldung geben weil ihr verwirrt mich grad nurnoch ich steig da nimma durch.


----------



## BleckHall (7. Januar 2016)

So Fazit: das NZXT UI01 funktioniert einwandfrei.

Ich habe jetzt die 3 10-pol anschlüsse in verwendung und es klappt alles kann ich nur empfehlen


----------

